# 2 Piranhas In 1 Hospital Tank. Advice Please!



## newtripoli (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all! I recently started treating one of my redz for that patchy fungus growth. It also looked like warts a little bit. So anyway, I put him in a 10gal removed charcoal, and have been adding Pimafix daily. His symptoms are noticeably better, and he seems very energetic and more outgoing in that tank now compared to docile hiding with the rest of the other 4 reds in the main 75gal.

OK THE BIG PROBLEM: I just got home from work to find that one of my other piranhas was in a battle today! He lost half of his right eye, its fleshy and pieces are hanging from the eye. Also he got bit under his jaw and there's tissue floating/flaking there. As well as a bit tail, and another bite mark with some open flesh on his side (ribs). These piranhas are 4 years old. The only explanation for the battle was increased aggression because they want to spawn, as well as removing the 5th piranha a few days ago. So, I just put that injured piranha in the 10 gal hospital tank with the other one. IS THIS A PROBLEM? Will they fight/kill each other tomorrow while I am at school? Or Should I try and separate them,I do not have screens/dividers.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't split a 10gal being the fish are 4years old. 10gal to small for 1 four year old. I'd split 1/4 of 75gal.


----------



## newtripoli (Aug 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> I wouldn't split a 10gal being the fish are 4years old. 10gal to small for 1 four year old. I'd split 1/4 of 75gal.


and medicate 75 gallons of water? Elaborate on "too small" What do you mean by that? They have plenty of room to swim, turn, eat, etc. Bio-load is fine, oxygen is fine. This is not for them to live a nice long life, this is a temporary hospital. Im only concerned with... Do you think they will kill/fight each other?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds rough, but yeah 10G might be too small for the amount of ammonia that might be produced from 2 (or one)... Keep checking the water of the 10G incase the parameters spike...


----------



## newtripoli (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Sounds rough, but yeah 10G might be too small for the amount of ammonia that might be produced from 2 (or one)... Keep checking the water of the 10G incase the parameters spike...


Ok, how long does it take for bacteria to die? I used to have 100 convicts living in that 10 gal. And 0 ammonia. I have a LOT of bio rocks, actually some of the substrate are those bio stones.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

newtripoli said:


> Sounds rough, but yeah 10G might be too small for the amount of ammonia that might be produced from 2 (or one)... Keep checking the water of the 10G incase the parameters spike...


Ok, how long does it take for bacteria to die? I used to have 100 convicts living in that 10 gal. And 0 ammonia. I have a LOT of bio rocks, actually some of the substrate are those bio stones.
[/quote]

I don't know what your water levels are, but if you've checked and they're fine then cool. All I am saying is to keep an eye on it just incase.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Post the water parameters for the 10 gal


----------



## newtripoli (Aug 8, 2009)

ph: 6.7
ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 20ppm


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Splitting the 10 gallon is fine. This isnt a perminant situation and you are wise to only medicate 10 gallons and not 75. The bioload will be fine if you do daily water changes...which is what I do when I am medicating a fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What size is this 4yo fish as when my p's were 4yo they were 8" plus which is big in a 10g. My main concern would be that one fish that size aloe could spike the ammonia if not properly maintained. Can you post a pic of this 10g and the fish in question.


----------



## newtripoli (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks GG!!! BTW why did you remove Kramer? HE suited you as a visual reference perfectly. I mean that in a good way. Also, my piranhas are 6 inches in length. I have one that is 9+ that is the biggest, he is in the 75. The two piranhas in question just so happen to be the smallest.

clusterone, thank you so much for helping as well, I am unable to post a picture my camera is being lent to a friend at the moment.

I got home from school today, and neither piranha has any new battle scars. The original one with the fungus is almost all healed up now. The fungus has resided, you can still see where it was but it has almost gone away. Is he safe to put back in the main tank now?

I don't believe that water changes are necessary for that tank for the small time being. However, I will do daily water testing to ensure that there is no ammonia spike. MY convict breeding pair has just spawned another patch of eggs. This is their 13th spawn! Those babies will be moved to this 10gal in question in about 2 weeks. The convicts are also 4 years old.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think ammonia will be a problem mainly because if it were me...I would not feed my fish while in the hospital tank.

Kramer will be back after the superbowl


----------



## newtripoli (Aug 8, 2009)

Good man! BTW I should have mentioned. This is not some 10gal i threw together for a hospital tank. This is an established, always filled and running tank that already has/had many fish living in it over the past 4 years as well. Always "NO VACANCY", until I moved those fish out and in with the 2 piranhas. So yes this tank should handle the load fine. I feed them a smelt and collect whatever is left 10 min later. Which is not much, just a tail usually.

HERE WE GO STEELERS!!! PITTSBURGH'S GOIN' TO THA SUPERBOWL! HERE...WE.. GO!


----------

